# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Fake Steroids >  New Product Deca,trena, Etc Real Or Fake???? Look Nice

## tuttoperte

hello what do you think its real or fake product and company???? please help me forme look good but i'm not sur :1laugh:  see youu thank's

----------


## ottomaddox

You're going to need to edit your post, read the rules. No posting of lab names in your pictures.
Peace,
CR

----------


## Big

> You're going to need to edit your post, read the rules. No posting of lab names in your pictures.
> Peace,
> CR


agreed, please edit your pics

----------


## PEWN

those are just pics off the website.... please edit the post because of the label showing a lab name and a website address.

----------


## CYP400

a guy i saw at the gym had bottle of the winny and he took one shot and his shoulder was red and swollen,lol, i guess we should stay away

----------


## tuttoperte

sorryyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy  :Icon Rolleyes:

----------

